

New leak: NSA storing contents of 1 Billion cellphone calls per day - pvnick
http://www.businessinsider.com/greenwald-nsa-store-calls-every-day-2013-6

======
hannibal5
Average cell phone call duration has decreased into less than 2 minutes.

Assuming that NSA compresses the stream under 2kbit/s, they could store 1
Billion phone calls for a year using 10 Petabytes of storage.

~~~
pvnick
It's mind-boggling to fathom the storage capabilities of these systems. Then
again, when $10 billion is a conservative estimate of the budget you've been
given to do just this [1], it's a lot more realistic.

[1] [http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/07/news/economy/nsa-
surveillanc...](http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/07/news/economy/nsa-surveillance-
cost/index.html)

